# BASF solves limits of Sulphur batteries?



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Sulphur is cheaper and more abundant than Lithium, and shows the promise of holding a greater charge. So far though, sulphur batteries have all quit working after a few charge cycles.

BASF thinks they can make it go for 2,000 cycles or more.


----------



## Moltenmetal (Mar 20, 2014)

Sorry Phantom, this is a LITHIUM-sulphur battery, so your intro is inaccurate.

The real kicker would be a sodium-ion or sodium-sulphur battery. Sodium is much more abundant than lithium. Regrettably this particular battery is not a sodium battery.

The challenge with any sulphur battery is the melting point of sulphur- and the reactivity between sulphur and the reduced metal.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Moltenmetal said:


> Sorry Phantom, this is a LITHIUM-sulphur battery, so your intro is inaccurate.


Meh, yes and no. All sulfur batteries to date have suffered from the same issue of dendrites - so it is a general improvement for sepulcher chemistry batteries.



> The real kicker would be a sodium-ion or sodium-sulphur battery. Sodium is much more abundant than lithium. Regrettably this particular battery is not a sodium battery.


Ya, but they don't need much lithium - and if you hadn't been paying attention to the industry, lithium is not in short supply. 



> The challenge with any sulphur battery is the melting point of sulphur- and the reactivity between sulphur and the reduced metal.


Some of the most promising solutions look to be using sulfur in its Molton (pun on your name intentional) form. Not so good an idea for cars maybe, but promising for stationary applications.


----------

